# Lost: Ace 4.7 somewhere between Buena Vista and Nathrop



## Thom Schnellinger (Jun 2, 2004)

I forgot to strap my boat on to my car and I started heading to Nathrop by the time i got there I relized what i had done but the boat was gone. It was about 10:00 in the morning. Its a red Wave Sport Ace 4.7. If you have any information you can reach me at (719) 395-8834 and I live in Buena Vista. 


Thom


----------

